# Mouse depression?



## fur.is.forever (Nov 19, 2014)

My mouse Delilah has suddenly grown this ball shaped lump on the side of her body behind her front leg and the vet confirmed its a tumour. They said that surgery is a very high risk in her condition and even if its successful, it will probably just grow back again. Putting her through all that stress and possibly shortening her life is definitely not an option for me, so I'm going to have to leave it be for a while and see how she goes, and eventually have to put her to sleep. 
Hearing this news has completely broken my heart and I haven't been able to stop crying since, but I'm also worried about her sister, Alaska, they're practically inseperable, not only is she going to be left alone but she will have no idea where she went. I've heard that when female mice lose other mice to death and are left alone they can die of depression, I'm really scared about this, I do not want to see her hurting.
Will she be okay? Is there anything I can do if she's not?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Does are best not kept alown yes so I'd look into getting a pair of young does now so you can qurenteen them and when the time comes to put your girl to sleep you can introduce your older girl to the new ones. Don't worrie She won't dwell over your other girl going away, unlike us they don't think that way which is good for them really.


----------

